# Your favorite Cigar/Drink Pairing



## LasciviousXXX

Whether it be beer or coffee, Scotch or club soda. Name your favorite pairing of cigars and beverages. I'll go first.

My new favorite morning pairing is a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and a nice cup of coffe with no sugar. Mmmmmmm, nothing better than a great morning cigar.

My other favorite is a Partagas Black or Cifuentes with a glass of Gentleman Jack Whiskey. Jack Daniels..... the old standby. Hasn't let me down yet

C'mon everybody weigh in.


----------



## WillyGT

well i dont drink lots of liquor but from the ones i tried a Monte #4 with a Vodka Smirnoff Vanilla with Coke coktail. And H.Upmann CJ with a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon Wine LACetto.


----------



## Herfzilla

In the mid-morning a QdO corona or HdM Petit Robusto with a cup of coffee (don't do will with a cigar early in the a.m.). In the afternoon, I just smoke whatever grabs my attention. After dinner, I like a PSD#4 or something strong a glass of Knob Creek on the rocks, or some Bookers and water. If I am in a beer mood, I will make a "black and tan" with Guiness/Bass.


----------



## kansashat

Coffee goes great with about any cigar.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo

I always drink Pepsi!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Coffee in the morning on the way to work with a Cohiba club 5 days a week.

In the evening I have been drinking Sam Adams Octoberfest, Jack and Ginger and sometimes scotch with my cigars. I have found that the scotch overpowers a cigar...so I'll pour myself a nice dram after my smoke.

I also stay away from hoppy beers, they don't really go too well with a cigar either. Guinness, Sam Smith Taddy Porter or Oatmeal Stout, Octoberfest are a few favorites.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

I'm partial to Bourbon and Scotch. Love Jack, especially the Single Barrel. Single malt scotches and Johnny Walker Blue. Being in the Navy, I smoke a stogie almost every evening when out to sea. Then I usually have a Coke or Dr Pepper. Love sitting on the fantail watching the sun set with a good cigar. Would be nice to have a good drink too. :al On a sunny afternoon, a nice cold beer will do the trick, or a Mohito (with Cuban rum if ya got it).

GoatLocker


----------



## dayplanner

Bowmore 17yo and a Monte #2.


----------



## Eichen

A couple of months back I enjoyed some inexpensive Malmsey Madeira with a couple of JdNA Churchills (inspired to try by Jazznut's article at CW). Really good combo! 

I also had a very good experience with Jim Beam Black and a Flor de A. Allones #5. Can't forget the Fuente 858 natural with the left-over bottle of Spumante. (Stop your snickering!) That was good too.

Usually I don't really "pair" a drink to a cigar. I just stumble on a good "pairing" out of dumb luck (the Madeira being an exception).


----------



## zemekone

Black coffee - morning
icetea- summer
Hefeweizen- anytime

Rarely drink hard alcohol when I smoke


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

I'm liking the Jameson with a cigar when I am out at the local pub, though Guinness is a CLOSE second!

Brett


----------



## MocoBird

A nice cup of freshly brewed Cuban (Cubita) coffee and a Party Short.
Just shoot me now and let me go to heaven!!!


----------



## riz713

kansashat said:


> Coffee goes great with about any cigar.


I'd have to agree! Coffee and cigars go hand in hand for me.


----------



## MoTheMan

*7-Up*


----------



## SeanGAR

I never drink pop but I often like Dr. Pepper with a cigar. Otherwise I get a rich stout.


----------



## DaveNJ

LasciviousXXX said:


> Whether it be beer or coffee, Scotch or club soda. Name your favorite pairing of cigars and beverages. I'll go first.
> 
> My new favorite morning pairing is a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and a nice cup of coffe with no sugar. Mmmmmmm, nothing better than a great morning cigar.
> 
> My other favorite is a Partagas Black or Cifuentes with a glass of Gentleman Jack Whiskey. Jack Daniels..... the old standby. Hasn't let me down yet
> 
> C'mon everybody weigh in.


My list:
Port - works well with almost all cigars. Something like a Graham's Six Grapes or Croft Distinction
Red Wine - I find an Argentina Malbec (Trapiche) goes well as do many Chilean wines
Grand Marnier - seem to work best with fuller cigars
Aged Rum


----------



## LasciviousXXX

DaveNJ said:


> My list:
> Port - works well with almost all cigars. Something like a Graham's Six Grapes or Croft Distinction
> Red Wine - I find an Argentina Malbec (Trapiche) goes well as do many Chilean wines
> Grand Marnier - seem to work best with fuller cigars
> Aged Rum


Grand Marnier? Hmmm...... I never thought about that before. Sounds like it might be an interesting combination. I think I'll try it this weekend. Thanks Dave.


----------



## magno

*I'm addicted to Gran Marnier and Cigars....*

....Great combo -- especially with a solid smoke like a Padron or Opus.

It's basically my Friday night routine. Add a double shot of Espresso and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Yasha

I like the bourbon - Bookers, Evan Williams Single Barrel, Wild Turkey Rare Breed.
I like the beer - Long Trail Hit the Trail, Long Trail Double Bag.
I like the coffee - Starbucks French or Espresso roast.
I like the wine - good reds.

I smoke a lot of Padrons with these combos. It depends on the mood or availability. I can't wait for the weekend now.


----------



## Butch

Personally I like coffee with cigars.

Now regular brewed coffee works with the mild-medium blends pretty good but a Triple expresso (have my own machine) works better especially with the stronger smokes. THen again this is my personal preference and everybody's is usually somewhat different.


----------



## catfishm2

In the morning it's coffee and something on the medium side just to jumpstart the day. In the evenings after work. a nice strong maduro and Buffalo Trace or Maker's Mark.


----------



## SeanGAR

Yasha said:


> I like the bourbon - Bookers, Evan Williams Single Barrel, Wild Turkey Rare Breed.
> I like the beer - Long Trail Hit the Trail, Long Trail Double Bag.
> I like the coffee - Starbucks French or Espresso roast.
> I like the wine - good reds.
> 
> I smoke a lot of Padrons with these combos. It depends on the mood or availability. I can't wait for the weekend now.


I have a bottle of Bookers along with a number of others but that stuff knocks me on my rear. I hate to water down good liquor, and I don't ice them (straight up baby), but with the Bookers, I may have to make an exception.


----------



## Yasha

SeanGAR said:


> I have a bottle of Bookers along with a number of others but that stuff knocks me on my rear. I hate to water down good liquor, and I don't ice them (straight up baby), but with the Bookers, I may have to make an exception.


I love the strength of the Bookers. Sometimes I ice it but usually prefer straight out of the freezer. And I do have to be careful about how much of this I knock back or else I get knocked back. Some of you know what I mean.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

You know I've been thinking of pairing up a nice small glass of Jagr while smoking a Partagas Cifuentes. I don't know it sounds interesting. Anybody ever had some Jagr while smoking?


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke

Jager is great while smoking....I save it for those special nights, but on the rocks it is great. Try it...it compliments a cigar nicely!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Cool thanx ChiTown,

I think I'll try that. It sounds nice.


----------



## AF MAN

AF Anejos #77 and several ounces of Blantons Bourbon on a cool fall evening,or maybe tonight.


----------



## levell3

A warm glass of milk and a fine havana, nothing is better. u 
On a serious note, probably a rum and coke or a vodka and tonic.


----------



## Wetterhorn

A glass of Tullamore Dew Irish Whiskey over ice and a Partagas - Lusitanias. Mmmmm, good!


----------



## ProSpkr

My Choices:

1) Tequila

2) Beer

3) Coffee


----------



## Sickboy

A Fuente short story and a hot mocha latte. The short story is perfect for the walk to and from the coffee shop. By the time I get back, the mixture of nicotine and caffeine has done wonders for me.

______________

"Does whiskey count as beer"?


----------



## Jeff

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto with a cup of Yergecheffe coffee.

Jeff


----------



## coppertop

Right now it seems that what ever I smoke I have a glass of Makers Mark with it. I don't know what it is, but that is good stuff.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Coppertop, as it says in my sig line "Its always a good time for whiskey". Makers Mark is a good choice. 

You can't beat a good whiskey. Hey, maybe I should make that my sig


----------



## coppertop

Yeah I would have to agree. But only recently. I was down in Junction City, picked up a 200ml to give it a try and well as the saying goes "the rest is history"


----------



## MattK

LasciviousXXX said:


> Grand Marnier? Hmmm...... I never thought about that before. Sounds like it might be an interesting combination. I think I'll try it this weekend. Thanks Dave.


Grand Marnier and a AF Anejo 55 or 77 are one of my favorites (my wifes too)


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I was actually gifted a AF Anejo 49 recently (you know the one that's frickin' huge) and I think I'll take your suggestion Matt and try it with some Grand Marnier. 

Thanx,
Dustin


----------



## Guest

I enjoy a Punch After Dinner (maduro) and a snifter of Bacardi 7 rum or a nice cup of French Vanilla cappucino after a nice meal.


----------



## Light-Up Time

I love my usual morning routines of a AF short story and dunkin' donuts coffee on the ride to work... 
or nights like tonight where it's a Cohiba Robusto and Taylor Port 10yr 
g


----------



## magno

gran Marnier is my go-to drink for just about any cigar. I even have a bottle of Gran Ma 150 that a friend brought back for me from the Caribbean.($250 here in Va, $125 in St Barts ---wow!) Great stuff for those extra special stogies.



LasciviousXXX said:


> I was actually gifted a AF Anejo 49 recently (you know the one that's frickin' huge) and I think I'll take your suggestion Matt and try it with some Grand Marnier.
> 
> Thanx,
> Dustin


----------



## icehog3

My favorite drink/smoke combo for Feb:

Stayed at the Royal Grand Bahamian resort in Nassau. The bartender, Keno, made a wicked martini he dubbed "The Silent Assassin". None of the other bartenders knew how he made it, and he just kept 'em coming. Pair that up with some nice Cuban Cohibas and Romeo & Julietas that I bought on Bay Street, and it made for 9 of the finest nights I have known in this lifetime...


----------



## JustAyoungMC

Gotta say Jim Beam has served me well thus far. 


nice sig LasciviousXXX


----------



## LOKI

bolivar belicoso fino and 3 fingers of woodford reserve
well maybe 9 fingers of woodford, hell most any bourbon will do. 

hey all you makers mark drinkers if you haven't already go sign up to be a bourbon ambassador its free and they send you some cool stuff.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanx for the info LOKI, I'll look into it.

And JustAYoungMC, thanx, and it really IS always a good time for whiskey


----------



## eef

Any good french vanilla coffe with a Natural Clean Robusto... if I could smoke cigars in the morning, this is how i would start my day.
-eef


----------



## gabebdog1

a siglo V and a monster energy drink (am to about 5pm)
any double corona and a high end burbon( after 5pm)


----------



## Jeff

eef said:


> Any good french vanilla coffe with a Natural Clean Robusto... if I could smoke cigars in the morning, this is how i would start my day.
> -eef


Why can't you smoke cigars in the morning? Morning stogies are fast becoming my favorite. Something about the quietness and breakfast food goes really well with cigars. :w


----------



## pinoyman

For a Minutos, a glass of Potro is just perfecto!
For those 50RG, a bottle of cold with a slice of lime Corona Beer!

Salud!


----------



## DownUnder LLG

If its during the day, a good coffee goes nice with any cigar, esp. a Latte.
Of the evening i would have to say a Dilwhinney Single Malt scotch, straight, no ice or a Drambuie.


----------



## rumballs

I just had an interesting one that actually worked out pretty well:
Pulpy organic pineapple juice with a Camacho Corojo Nationale


----------



## croatan

My all-time favorite is Bolivar Belicoso Fino with Havana Club (at least 7 Years).

When one or both of the above are not available, then just about everything goes well with Macallan in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff

Got a bottle of Seagram's VO Gold for my birthday. Its an eight year old blended Canadian whiskey that I havn't tried yet. I usually prefer Canadian whiskey over single malts because they are quite smooth and a wee bit more affordable. Although the bottle of Glenmorangie 15 year old I gifted to my father-in-law was very nice.

Can't wait to try it with a stogie.


----------



## txmatt

I am not in the mood for one of my mega-lists right now. 

Here is a good combo for the approaching Summer:
_Puros Indios and Hefe-Weisen_ 
NO LEMON! Erdinger and Pyramid are good ones in my experience.

I have some big-honking PI Pyramid #1s slated for long afternoons this Summer.

-Matt-


----------



## Elisha

a boulevard wheat beer or a guinness along with a excalibur galahad. makes me feel like a man. who knows, maybe some day ill have hair on my chest...


----------



## Heartpumper

txmatt said:


> IHere is a good combo for the approaching Summer:
> _Puros Indios and Hefe-Weisen_
> 
> -Matt-


Excellent choice! But the local micro-brewed "Hefe-Weisen" gives me a wicked migraine.  They tell me micro-brews are unfiltered. Could that be the problem?

Is Tucher Weizen a different beer, or a brand name? I've got a nice gold rimmed glass with that name on it.

Joe


----------



## knuckles

Isle of Jura 16 or 21 year old single malt whiskey & a Funte Funte OpusX is a nice combination!


----------



## jgrimball

icehog3 said:


> My favorite drink/smoke combo for Feb:
> 
> Stayed at the Royal Grand Bahamian resort in Nassau. The bartender, Keno, made a wicked martini he dubbed "The Silent Assassin". None of the other bartenders knew how he made it, and he just kept 'em coming. Pair that up with some nice Cuban Cohibas and Romeo & Julietas that I bought on Bay Street, and it made for 9 of the finest nights I have known in this lifetime...


I found a recipe for a drink called Assassin:
1/3 oz Jack Daniel's® Tennessee whiskey
1/3 oz tequila
1/3 oz peppermint schnapps
3 oz chilled Coca-Cola®

Method
Pour whiskey, tequila and peppermint schnapps into a cocktail shaker half-filled with ice cubes. Shake well. Strain into a cocktail glass, fill with chilled Coca-cola, and serve.

Does that sound like what you had?


----------



## SlimDiesel

As a rule of thumb for me Jack Daniels is always a good idea. Lately I've also been drinking more Glenlivet aged 12 years. That along with one of the CAO Mx2 Robustos my buddy gave me go along good while I'm sitting out back at night.

-Lt. Col. Slade: Clear them little bottles off. And when I get off the phone here, call up Hyman and tell him I want it wall to wall with John Daniels.
Charlie: Don't you mean Jack Daniels?
Lt. Col. Slade: He may be Jack to you son, but when you've known him as long as I have


----------



## croatan

txmatt said:


> I am not in the mood for one of my mega-lists right now.
> 
> Here is a good combo for the approaching Summer:
> _Puros Indios and Hefe-Weisen_
> NO LEMON! Erdinger and Pyramid are good ones in my experience.
> 
> I have some big-honking PI Pyramid #1s slated for long afternoons this Summer.
> 
> -Matt-


 For a widely-available weiss beer, I really like Franziskaner, especially the dunkel--you never put lemon in a dunkel and, since it's a little heavier, it pairs very well with a wide range of cigars.


----------



## dayplanner

Hmmm,

7 Up, Coffee, an occasional Port or wine... had an Arizona Green tea Ice tea today and that was nice too.

To put as Coke did so long ago...

"Things go better with stogie"


----------



## CAOlover

Tall glass of Guinness and a CAO Mx2 Robustos and I'm set.


----------



## knuckles

CAOlover said:


> Tall glass of Guinness and a CAO Mx2 Robustos and I'm set.


 Tall glass of Guinness, eh? You might be on to something....

I'll have to give that a try!

knuckles


----------



## RPB67

machallan 25 year old scotch and a cohiba siglo VI


----------



## linusvanpelt

Morning...Hot chocolate and a Padron 3000
Afternoon...Criollo and Coke
Evening...Partagas 1845 and rum and coke


----------



## Ninja Vanish

I like a MAcanudo Cafe or La Gloria Cubana with a glass of Captain Morgan Private Stock.


----------



## il duce

had a hot tee with a lgc serie r the other night very good combination


----------



## jgrimball

My new thing is to pair my smokes up with a nice* Diet Sunkist *or a glass of *Kendall Jackson Vintage Merlot 2002.*. :al :w


----------



## 5thDan

El Rey Del Mundo Robusto and Coffee or a nice Merlot seems to do it for me. I also like water with a twist of lemon with my cigars. 

:u


----------



## t'kay

linusvanpelt said:


> Morning...Hot chocolate and a Padron 3000
> Afternoon...Criollo and Coke
> Evening...Partagas 1845 and rum and coke


now that's what I call pairing!

I think I'm going to do the exact same thing tomorrow


----------



## The Prince

LasciviousXXX said:


> Whether it be beer or coffee, Scotch or club soda. Name your favorite pairing of cigars and beverages. I'll go first.
> 
> My new favorite morning pairing is a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and a nice cup of coffe with no sugar. Mmmmmmm, nothing better than a great morning cigar.
> 
> My other favorite is a Partagas Black or Cifuentes with a glass of Gentleman Jack Whiskey. Jack Daniels..... the old standby. Hasn't let me down yet
> 
> C'mon everybody weigh in.


I drink only water with my cigars. I don't want a beverage to mar or distort the true flavors.


----------



## G-Man

On Saturday and Sunday mornings I have really started to enjoy a morning cup of coffee and one of my favorite cigars. During the week, I don't have enough time in the mornings to enjoy a cigar with my coffee.

In the afternoons, I really enjoy a beer. txmatt and SeanGar reviews have me hooked on Dogfish Head (I have only had the 60 minute IPA). I am usually outside with my two boys playing basketball or football or just playing catch. Or I am just sitting out there watching them have fun.

If I go out somewhere to enjoy a cigar, I usually pair it with a bourbon. I favor Maker's Mark or Knobb Creek.


----------



## rumballs

This is an old one!

I usually drink what I want to drink and smoke what I want to smoke.

But the other day, I had these, which went together really well:
Hoyo du Gourmet / Gin Martini


----------



## clampdown

Guiness, a shot of Evan Williams single barrel mixed together and any cigar i pick. its the perfect combo


----------



## wharfrathoss

strong black coffee, espresso, root beer, dr pepper, ginger ale or ginger beer w/any stick i have


----------



## rbcarmy

spicy smokes go well with patron hell everything goes well with patron:al


----------



## chibnkr

Now that I think about it, it has been several weeks since I opened a bottle of vintage port...and there is a bottle of 1970 Grahams calling my name... Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Ivory Tower

wharfrathoss said:


> strong black coffee, espresso, root beer, dr pepper, ginger ale or ginger beer w/any stick i have


Always a safe bet.


----------



## mosesbotbol

chibnkr said:


> Now that I think about it, it has been several weeks since I opened a bottle of vintage port...and there is a bottle of 1970 Grahams calling my name... Maybe this weekend.


70 Grahams is a good one... Very nice. Had a '55 Grahams over the weekend...


----------



## omowasu

Laphroiag is good with just about any cigar of medium strength or greater. The smoky, peaty flavors complement a cigar quite nicely. Its my favorite single malt to enjoy with just about any cigar. Its not good with the mild ones though - the scotch overpowers mild cigars, especially neat.


----------



## awsmith4

Perdomo Habano, RyJ Viejo, JdN Antano, Oliva Series V - Balvenie 12yr.

Camacho Corojo and Triple Maduro - Knob Creek

Punch Gran Puro - Sweetwater Festive Ale

All corojos seam to go good with Scotch and Bourbon but the above smokes just stood out.


----------



## weak_link

I like my Connies and Maddie with coffee and milk.

Naturals go great with Chimay Grand Reserve beer. Darker is better for me in most cases so a thick porter or creamy Boddingtons, Guiness or the like suits me fine.

If I'm really fired up I'll scrape up some JW blue label for a treat.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1637286&posted=1#post1637286

I pair this with a Grape White Owl. Grape overload!!!


----------



## viesturs

Two i like....Psd4 with Glenfiddich single malt any yr, older the better
Boli RC with Legendario Rum in a small snifter


----------



## bilkay

I recently discovered that the Rocky Patel Edge Corojo or Olde World Reserve Corojo is perfect with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Beagle Boy

98 Boli PC and Zaya Rum go together REALLY well!


----------



## Gambit

Today it is a Samual Adams Honey Porter and a Camacho *****.

Gotta say though, every day is a new adventure.


----------



## jbudlives

i hardly every smoke without a sweet tea, vanilla dr pepper, or a new belgium beer.


----------



## Smoked

A Bolivar Coronas Extras and a White Russian.


----------



## ksibew

I like 12 year old Highland Park Scotch and a 5 Vegas Series A. :w


----------



## Darrell

I like any cigar and Zaya.

I like a real strong stick with Gin and Tonic.


----------



## Bruzee

Taboo Special Forces Orig & an ice cold Fat Tire.. MMMM


----------



## mosesbotbol

Broadbent 10 Year Malmsey with Trinidad Fundadores! :tu


----------



## rcsst12

Does anyone know a nice pairing with a Black Russian Drink? I drink these alot and have never tried a cigar with it (reason being I finally caved in and ordered a humi which came to me thursday!). Now I have a nice humi with NO cigars lol...


----------



## Thom

Weekend morning coffee after a nice home made breakfast with an RP signature or an RP Connecticut = Bliss :ss


----------



## Quick_nick

Only smoke cigars once in awhile (don't ban me yet). I smoke a pipe everyday sometimes multiple times a day. I find Bourbon, scotch, or rum goes well. When I'm smoking a nice english or balkan blend I like some bailey's and milk. More baileys than milk.


----------



## linty

I like drinking coke zero, it cleans my mouth, and it the carbonation makes it have a ginger taste. weird, but nice. Really anything carbonated for me.


----------



## Darrell

Homemade hot chocolate with rumple minze and a CG:4. Man, that's a damn good combo. So is an old Monte Especial and a homemade Mojito. :dr

Any smoke and drink enjoyed with friends rocks, except maybe if it were goat piss. :2


----------

